# Me han sorprendido!!!!!!

## rafe_1985

Estoy super sorprendido con todas las respuestas que me dan, soy nuevo en estos temas y antes que nada respeto muchisimo las normas de los foros, nunca pense que fueran a tratar de esta forma a un usuario que apena acaba de entrar a esta sesion. No estoy tratando de agredir a nadie con mis novatadas pero me parece que las personas asi aprenden...de todas formas esta bien correcto seguire todos los pasos que ustedes me dieron, no solo refiero lo malo si no lo bueno y estoy agradecido de que me guien por la forma correcta de preguntar en el mundo del foro.

Estudiare y no duden de que compartire con ustedes experiencias buenas que quizas los ayuden a una cultura general integral.

salu2 amigos escriban sin problema, lo unico que hice fue reflexionar al respecto.

Gracias.

----------

## Coghan

Antes que nada: ¡Bienvenido al foro!.

He visto tus post anteriores, no debes disculparte por nada, a mi entender, todos los de por aquí hemos tenido malos y buenos días en algún momento y nos hemos equivocado muchas veces algunos suelen expresar con mucha facilidad las molestias ante post repetidos o con poca claridad pero no debes preocuparte por esto ni alarmarte, cuando tengo alguna tendencia a hacer comentario de este tipo antes intento reflexionar como lo hacían los que llevan por aquí mucho más tiempo que yo como los venerable @slotz, @i92guboj, @gringo, etc (perdón si memoria es muy mala y me dejo alguien atrás) y me doy cuenta de la humildad que demuestran en sus comentarios incluso teniendo claro que sus conocimientos superan con creces a los míos. Nunca he visto una mala respuesta de estos extraños seres   :Laughing: 

¡Ánimo!, por aquí entre todos haremos que nuestros fabulosos sistemas caminen como nunca.

----------

## i92guboj

Bienvenido al foro.

Como irás comprobando con el tiempo, si sigues por aquí, todo es cuestión de aclimatarse. Todos hemos sido novatos aquí en un momento dado, pero la comunidad es excelente, y durante todos los años que llevo aquí he ido aprendiendo más y más de Linux en general cada día, no solo de Gentoo. He aprendido mucho más de Linux aquí de lo que aprendí en mi universidad (y allí se toman lo de Linux bastante en serio, comparado con otras universidades).

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Nunca he visto una mala respuesta de estos extraños seres 

 

je, gracias de parte de un "extraño ser" desos  :Razz:   :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

todo es cuestion de ir adaptandose al foro y tomar las cosas con calma  :Wink: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

No te bajonees, aca medio que es costumbre ser super puntual con las preguntas.. en realidad a uno le cae medio mal eso y me paso a mi tambien. Sos bienvenido desde ya, muchas de las cosas fueron chistes, aca hay gente que mira el foro todo el dia dando soluciones.

Bienvenido a Gentoo!

----------

## achaw

Compañero, yo lo que veo es que seguis sin cumplir las normas del foro. Pedis ayuda y no das un solo dato, pretendes que adivinemos. Tambiwen nos pedis que te solucionemos un problema, sin siquiera intentar resolverlo. No es complicado, obviamente todos fuimos novatos, pero nos adaptamos rapidamente y cumplimos las reglas.

Saludos

PD: Todavia sospecho que sos un clon   :Shocked: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *achaw wrote:*   

> PD: Todavia sospecho que sos un clon  

 

Su ip corresponde a una universidad cubana, así que por ahora, su explicación es consistente. Es perfectamente posible que sea un trabajo conjunto entre dos estudiantes: rafe_1985 y prosperoo_.

Hay muchas más cuentas registradas desde dicha ip, algunas de ellas muy poco activas, pero la estilística de los mensajes sugiere que son personas distintas en varios casos. No sabemos si es el caso de rafe_1985 y prosperoo_ pero tampoco hay evidencias en contra así que presupondremos su inocencia. Es un derecho fundamental.

----------

